# b14 mid sizing question



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a question about speaker size in a b14 200sx.. I know the speakers are supposed to 6 3/4 (6.5S) but I was wondering if a regular 6.5 would fit.. I am prob gonna go with mt quart mids and highs and I want to know what size to get.. any info on what people have in their cars would help.. I read somewhere that in the front a 6.5 would fit, but only if it wasn't to deep.. I don't want to buy something and then find out that its to big/small.. thanks in advance for any imput


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

hey. i have yokohama 6.5" in my front speakers, buuut, my magnet is kinda large so it's harder to make them fit. i also had 6.5 3 way speakers in the back, but it wasn't a great fit because that top board was laying right on top of my speakers. make sure the tweeters don't stick out too far, and you'll be fine.


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

Brad67 said:


> *I have a question about speaker size in a b14 200sx.. I know the speakers are supposed to 6 3/4 (6.5S) but I was wondering if a regular 6.5 would fit.. *


I used to have regular old 6.5's in my car and they didn't fit properly. They rattled and moved around a lot. I finally wound up caulking them. Last winter I went to 6.5S's and it fit a lot better. Unfortunately, the speakers don't sound as good... but that's a whole different issue


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*pioneers*

pioneers has 6.75s that fit with know trouble and they bump hard
120 for the 3ways...crutchfeild..they even give you a harness to plug them in..no splicing...


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

you have no idea how much trouble i had with this, i went through three different sets of speakers, not because i wanted to, my drill could make anything fit, but technically i think if your magnent is over 2 3/16 inches deep it doesn't fit, you can try making some spacers, that helps a lot, but pioneer does make a model for like 80 bucks that fits pretty nicely, i prefer to just make it fit but hey whatever


----------

